# Rinehart, Mckenzie, R&W, Longhorn, Delta, Which 3D Target is best?



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rinehart
http://www.rinehart3d.com/

Mckenzie
http://www.mckenzie3d.com

Delta
http://www.deltatargets.net/products/3d-targets.tpl

Longhorn
http://www.longhornarchery.com/

R & W
http://www.randwtargets.com/

Or else one of them Sypder block targets are nice too.

Maybe others I don't have listed here? 

Whats everyone take on back yard targets? I'd like to get one for Christmas (Most likely a deer). All opinions/suggestions are helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

If it's just for the back yard, you can't go wrong with the R&W. They are reasonably priced, realistic, and long lasting. The only setback is that they take about 200-300 shots to break them in.

If you are planning to be shooting competition then go with the McKenzie. They use them on both the ASA and IBO circuits.


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

rineharts are a little pricey but good and long lasting.... good for clubs.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Get a Rinehart Alert Deer. It will cost you about $425 to the door, if that.
Vitals are about $80. It will last forever outdoors, never dry out, woodpeckers won't dig it out, and it's easy to pull.
You will love it.


----------



## tracker290 (Oct 30, 2012)

i say go with rinehart they have a full section of backyard targets , that you can choose from


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

For the money and durability, you can't go wrong with the R&W targets. Me and my buddy went and bought a complete range of R&W targets. They are holding up very well. Arrows are a little hard to pull, but we put a little soap on the shafts and they pull out with no problem. We paid $140 for the MS deer, that's pretty cheap IMO.


----------

